# Do you Retro-hale Cigars?



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

*Retro-hale*

The act of exhaling cigar smoke through the nasal passages to increase aroma sensations through retronasal olfaction.

Hey guys just curious if most of you guys retro-hale. I usually do when I first start a cigar to get the full flavor. Lots more flavor especially on milder cigars. I kinda pick and choose as I smoke the cigar when to retro-hale. Took me a long time to get used to doing it but in trying different blends it is a must.

If you have a favorite cigar try it and the cigar will have a whole new flavor.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lots of good threads on here about this. 

Personally I only do it every once in a while. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I do indeed.. First time I've heard it referred to as retro-haling. I've used snork and nose exhale...

I feel retro now!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

khubli said:


> I do indeed.. First time I've heard it referred to as retro-haling. I've used snork and nose exhale...
> 
> I feel retro now!


Actually the word snork sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

chippewastud79 said:


> Lots of good threads on here about this.
> 
> Personally I only do it every once in a while. :tu


Cool thanks!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Snorking is the common word around these parts. 
Retro-hale does sound cool though.

And yes, I do it constantly throughout the cigar.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't not do it on every draw. I was talking about this earlier today when a qestion came up about tasting cigars.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I snork every puff. It's great stuff. Everyone says it takes a while to learn how, but I don't get what's hard to learn, personally. I read about "exhaling some of the smoke through the nose" here on CS and just started doing it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

A huge componant of taste is smell.
You experience a lot more flavor exhaling through your nose.
At least I do. :2


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

If you dont snork, you are missing most of the flavor of a good cigar. Next time you eat something spicy, try pinching your nostrils while you chew and swallow. :tu


----------



## Legend (Sep 15, 2008)

I just call it "through the nose" and depending on how much I like it I'll do it consistantly throughout the cigar or not at all if it is really harsh through the nose. 

Most maduros are fairly harsh. But a lot are really nice. Usually overall the better the cigar the nicer it is through the nose.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

Always, unless it's getting near the end where it can be quite harsh depending on the cigar


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

now and again, defently not all the time


----------



## 1977topps (Jul 30, 2008)

Just started doing it recently. I find it enjoyable as well as giving a different taste or flavor to the experience.


----------



## Thrak (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought that was called "French inhale" ?


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I do this constantly. I think the only caveat to doing this is that a spicy cigar is sometimes hard to take. That's why I personally stick to the medium side most of the time.

I feel that a cigar is much more intense this way.

Munt!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Thrak said:


> I thought that was called "French inhale" ?


French Inhale is where you are letting the smoke roll out of your mouth while at the same time inhaling it through your nose.

Retro-hale or Snorking is where you are blowing the smoke out of your nose.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually do sometimes in through the nose sometimes out through the nose. I find that in through the nose is usually a milder experience than out but if I'm outside where its windy this isn't a good option.

Either way it truly enhances the smoking experience.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, usually 3 or 4 times per stogie, more if it's really good with that particular cigar. If I do it too much, or if the cigar is too strong, it can really affect my sinuses (not in a good way).


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

It definitely adds a different dimension of taste. It also flares up my sinuses when I do it often...

Jorge


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Sovereign said:


> Always, unless it's getting near the end where it can be quite harsh depending on the cigar


Totally agree, towards the end is not the point I care to do it much.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Wait so if that's what retro-hale means, what is it when you take a bong hit dressed like Tony Manero?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I've heard of snorking but I can't quite get it without inhaling first, which I want to avoid.

Any tips?


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

kayaker said:


> I've heard of snorking but I can't quite get it without inhaling first, which I want to avoid.
> 
> Any tips?


I sort of hold the smoke in the center of my mouth, almost like I'm holding a mouthful of water--so that your tongue has sealed off the back of your mouth. Then I just drop the tongue and push my air out through my nose. A lot of guys won't do this with a full "puff" of smoke, choosing to let most of it go before going through the whole process.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

kayaker said:


> I've heard of snorking but I can't quite get it without inhaling first, which I want to avoid.
> 
> Any tips?


While you have smoke in your mouth, start smacking your lips(or chewing the smoke) like you just tasted something very good and it will happen automatically.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> While you have smoke in your mouth, start smacking your lips(or chewing the smoke) like you just tasted something very good and it will happen automatically.


That's technically not a snork but rather the more rude and disgusting "heifer herf".


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

You don't have to make noise while smacking your lips.  It looks like you are chewing the smoke. It's my technique and many others I know. I don't care how it looks to somebody else because I am the one enjoying the cigar to it's fullest potentional.

I have herfed with many members here and with madurolover just a few weeks ago and I highly doubt they thought I was rude and disgusting. At least not from smoking.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

bobarian said:


> If you dont snork, you are missing most of the flavor of a good cigar. Next time you eat something spicy, try pinching your nostrils while you chew and swallow. :tu


Only in the last month have I really started retro-snorking.

I need to resmoke everything I have had up until now. Probably do it about 5-8 times a stick.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> I can't not do it on every draw. I was talking about this earlier today when a qestion came up about tasting cigars.


:tpd: I usually try to do it every 10th draw depending on the size of the cigar.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> I snork every puff. It's great stuff. Everyone says it takes a while to learn how, but I don't get what's hard to learn, personally. I read about "exhaling some of the smoke through the nose" here on CS and just started doing it.


Yeah, I just do it naturally too.



okierock said:


> I actually do sometimes in through the nose sometimes out through the nose.


Have you properly inserted the cigar deep inside your nose in order to inhale through the nose? 



ActionAndy said:


> Wait so if that's what retro-hale means, what is it when you take a bong hit dressed like Tony Manero?


:r



kayaker said:


> I've heard of snorking but I can't quite get it without inhaling first, which I want to avoid.


Try this if Greg's (NCRadioMan) method doesn't work. Practice without smoking. When you take a breath of *air* in, snort it rapidly out of your nose. Get used to taking a breath in, then snorting it out (hear a light humph sound). Try it a few times. Then try to apply that same action when smoking. Take the smoke in through your mouth, then rapidly snort it out your nose. Then slow it down so you're not snorting out rapidly and just releasing it slowly out of your nose.

Hope that helps! Your cigars will taste completely different (and better!).

What I'd still like to know is what makes this action not inhaling (I don't believe it is). I figure that I'm not inhaling because I'm not coughing. And I don't want to be inhaling if I am. So what exactly is 'inhaling' (bad) vs. smoking cigars (good)?


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

I do that all the time, especially when I have a bit of a codld, it really cleans up the old sinuses, plus you get flavors you might miss otherwise.

And sorry to say it, I much prefer retrohaling to the term snorking any day. Just my 1.75 cents worth to be sure.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

ActionAndy said:


> Wait so if that's what retro-hale means, what is it when you take a bong hit dressed like Tony Manero?


Haha that needs to be a qoute of the day or somewhere in a sig line. haha!


----------



## mgdivemaster (Jul 8, 2011)

I used to do it on every exhale. But, after about 6 months, I started experiencing profuse sinus drainage, similar to hay fever, while I was smoking. Then, I started getting sinus headaches and pressure, and ear aches. I've laid off the technique for months now, but as soon as I do it again, the symptoms reappear, which sucks, because I absolutely *love* the experience. I can't imagine cigar smoking without it. I only recently heard of the term "retro exhale", and never heard anyone call it "snork". I just call it "sinus exhale".


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

OK,,, so,,, If I wear a paisley shirt and birks while enjoying my longest aged stick, am I retro-snorking?


----------



## mgdivemaster (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> OK,,, so,,, If I wear a paisley shirt and birks while enjoying my longest aged stick, am I retro-snorking?


Only if you see smoke coming out of you nose!


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't simply because it irritates my nasal passages.


----------



## livedavid (Jun 5, 2011)

I usually do it after I have exhaled most of the smoke through my mouth. Maybe the last 25% or so comes out my nose. It is a great way to finish off a puff. I have found that I do it more regularly with a mild to medium smoke. For the stronger cigars, I usually retro-hale a puff or two in the beginning, but it can be harsh and to have that burning feeling lingering takes away from my overall enjoyment.


----------



## DLB (May 16, 2011)

All the time!!! You're missing out if you don't practice this! Great flavors. If you dont, it's like looking at the Mona Lisa with your eyes closed.


----------



## Zeke (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm that guy who eats wasabi until he cries, searching for those endorphins...

I retrohale with abandon and yes -- sometimes -- that ligero lights me up.

I love it.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I retrohale enough to get the nice sweet hint of flavor. I try not to over-do it. I am loving the experience!


----------

